# NEW tiel! Just got him tonight



## Zwiekira (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello everybody! I just got my first tiel. We had a long car ride together (I kept him in my lap in his covered cage while we drove) but we are finally home. I placed him down and then made a little mistake. I took the sheet off the front of his cage too quickly. He was a blur of flapping wings and landed in the bottom of the cage and spread his wings out and hissed at me. Now he's sitting in the front corner of his cage just looking at me. I've been talking to him very gently and gave him a little millet spray, which he nibbled a bit. He's let me come nnHe's panting a little though and still sitting in the bottom corner of his cage, he's not huddled in the back corner, he's in the front. When I put the millet in his cage, I did so very gently and talking softly and cheerfully to him the whole time. He did not make a move to bite the spray although he moved away a little bit. I put some food in his dish but he hasn't moved yet...we've only been home for about 40 minutes now. I'm trying to go at his speed. I don't know enough about tiel body language just yet so I wondered if I should be doing something else? Thanks in advance for all your help, tiel gurus!


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

The best thing is give him time, he has to get used to the house the cage the people etc etc. Put him in his cage and leave him alone for a couple days so he can get used to every thing. Make sure he has plenty of food and clean fresh water and some millet, talk to him every time you go by him and then in a couple days start putting your hand in and try to make friends. You can have a lot of fun with him but give him a couple days...be happy.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would give him some time to adjust as well he might be tired from his trip. Millet is always a good way to make friends


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, so glad you've got him. Well, you've learnt by that mistake, so you won't be taking his cover off to quickly again. lol. I always start talking quietly to my two before I start to slowly take the covers off. I'm sure he will be fine give him a few days to settle, keep talking to him though and putting your hand in the cage with him, slowly, quietly talking and I'm sure he will be ok.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Congratulations on your new addition!!

Just like everyone else has told you, time and patience is key. It's a slow, gradual process. But rewarding. 

Have you picked a name?


----------



## Zwiekira (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi guys! He's doing really good now. He's eaten and drank a little water and has had some millet and some fresh broccoli. He still seems a little scared of me yet, as I can only get about 2 feet away before he shows signs of anxiety. 
I was thinking of naming him Alfalfa, "Alfie" for short. Alphonso, when he's silly. What do you think?


----------

